# Vaccine Vcode for Twinrix



## CJGORKA (Sep 6, 2012)

When a Twinrix vaccine (HepA and HepB, CPT 90636) is administered, we have been using V05.3 Viral hepatitis.  Would V06.8 be more appropriate since it is a combination code?


----------

